# World's Shortest Books



## Ozarkgal (May 24, 2013)

.
*World's Shortest**Books*​

*MY BLACK GIRLFRIENDS* *By Tiger Woods* ____________________________________________ *THINGS I LOVE **ABOUT MY COUNTRY* *By Jane Fonda & Cindy Sheehan 
Illustrated by Michael Moore* *Foreword by George Soros* ________________________________________ *MY CHRISTIAN ACCOMPLISHMENTS* *& HOW I HELPED **AFTER KATRINA* *By Rev Jesse Jackson & Rev Al Sharpton* ______________________________________ *THINGS I LOVE  **ABOUT BILL* *By Hillary Clinton* ___________________________________ *Sequel: THINGS I **LOVE ABOUT HILLARY* *By Bill Clinton* _____________________________ *THINGS I **CANNOT AFFORD* *By Bill Gates* ____________________________________ *THINGS I WOULD **NOT DO FOR MONEY* *By Dennis Rodman* _________________________________ *THINGS WE KNOW**TO BE TRUE* *By Al Gore & John Kerry* _____________________________________ *GUIDE TO: **THE PACIFIC* *By Amelia Earhart* ____________________________________ *HOW TO LIVE LIFE **TO THE FULLEST* *By Dr. Jack Kevorkian* __________________________________ *TO ALL THE MEN **WE HAVE LOVED BEFORE* *By Ellen de Generes & Rosie O'Donnell* _______________________ *GUIDE TO DATING**ETIQUETTE* *By Mike Tyson* __________________________________ *THE AMISH **PHONE DIRECTORY* _______________________________________ *MY PLAN TO FIND**THE REAL KILLERS* *By O. J. Simpson* _________________________________________ *HOW TO DRINK & **DRIVE SAFELY* *By Ted Kennedy* ______________________________ *MY BOOK **OF MORALS* *By Bill Clinton* *With introduction **by* *The Rev. Jesse Jackson* ____________________________________________________ *HOW TO WIN A SUPERBOWL* *BY THE **DETROITLIONS* ___________________________________________________ *My Complete Knowledge**of Military Strategy* *By Nancy Pelosi* ________________________________________________________ _AND, JUST ADDED:_ *THINGS I DID TO DESERVE THE NOBEL PEACE PRIZE* *by Barack Obama

*


----------



## That Guy (May 25, 2013)

*The Top Nineteen World's Shortest Books*
19. Famous Italian War Heroes
18. Al Gore: The Wild Years
17. Amelia Earhart's Guide to the Pacific Ocean
16. America's Most Popular Lawyers
15. Career Opportunities for History Majors
14. Detroit - a Travel Guide
13. Different Ways to Spell "Bob"
12. Dr. Kevorkian's Collection of Motivational Speeches
11. Easy UNIX
10. Ethiopian Tips on World Dominance
 9. Everything Men Know About Women
 8. Everything Women Know About Men
 7. French Hospitality
 6. George Foreman's Big Book of Baby Names
 5. How to Sustain A Musical Career by Art Garfunkel
 4. One Hundred and One Spotted Owl Recipes by the EPA
 3. Staple Your Way to Success
 2. The Amish Phone Book
AND the Number One World's Shortest Books
 1. The Engineer's Guide to Fashion


----------



## SifuPhil (May 25, 2013)

That Guy said:


> *The Top Nineteen World's Shortest Books*
> 19. Famous Italian War Heroes



HEY!!! 

I'm quarter-Guin... er, Italian! 

We had PLENTY of famous Italian war heroes ... Generalissimo Guiseppe Balducci and his famous "smelly wheel" defense of Provolone ... Signora Theresa Alvatto and her selfless (and gymnastic) actions that kept up the morale of the 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Amore Cav ... Private Antonio Tuscadero, who threw himself on a pineapple to save his comrades - it wasn't HIS fault it was a REAL pineapple ...


----------

